# Batch Ecken-Abrundung



## technikfrager (11. Februar 2007)

Servus!
Will auf meine Internetseite viele Fotos raufmachen - vorher Batch Konvertierung durchführen. Alle diese Bildchen sollen aber abgerundete Ecken haben. Gibt es eine Batch Software, die gleich runde Ecken macht bzw. die Ecken weiß? Ansonsten, wie kann ich die Bilder auf der Page mit runden Ecken präsentieren?


----------

